
Ask HN: Working on code in a browser? - tmaly
I am going be overseas in a few weeks in a province of the Philippines.   I have decided not to take a laptop with me.<p>If the need should arise to access the internet, I would go to a local internet cafe.<p>Is there a good solution to working on some code using a web browser where the code will not necessarily need to be deployed right away?
======
citrusui
Take a look at Cloud9. I've used it a couple of times when I was bored at
school. ([https://c9.io](https://c9.io))

~~~
bottlerocket
I've been using Cloud9 for quick prototyping and random small proof-of-concept
projects, pretty happy with it so far

------
illwrks
JsFiddle? However are you really going to trust some pubic internet café... in
the Philippines? Maybe it's just paranoid me, but I would expect key loggers
at the very least.

------
khannasarthak
You could also try [https://repl.it](https://repl.it) It is light weight and
supports a large number of languages.

